
Ask HN: What to make of UI/UX designers with bad resumes? - idoh
Recently I&#x27;ve been interviewing UI&#x2F;UX designers, and there have been some poorly done resumes. Some examples:<p>- poor alignment between sections<p>- changing of verb tense within a role description<p>- difficult to find portfolio URLs<p>I&#x27;ve asked them about it, and the general vibe I get is that they apply their design sensibilities to digital things, and it never occurs to them to do likewise to their resume.<p>It seems possible to be an excellent designer but just sort of brick (because of domain specificity perhaps) on the resume, but it also shows some lack of attention to detail.<p>So if someone has a fantastic portfolio but a horrible resume, how do you treat that?
======
PhilWright
If you only need them to perform online UI/UX and they are great at that then
you should ignore it. If you need them to be a bit more versatile and help out
in other areas then it might be a concern. Your best bet is to just get them
to critique their own resume in the interview. You want an answer that
indicates they could make it awesome if they needed to do so. If they cannot
come up with anything then that is a bad sign.

